# missing or corrupt C:\windows\system32\config\system big problem



## SamDept (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi

Whenever I start up my PC it gives me the following error message:
"The following file or folder is missing or corrupt C:\windows\system32\config\system".

I'll tell you what I have already tried;
-Pressing F8 and running from last known good - same error message.

-Putting in Windows XP disk and hitting enter to install a new windows however if you already have one installed it will repair it. In my case, it didn't recongise that I have already got windows in and it just said install windows.

-Putting in the Windows XP disk and hitting R and the welcome screen. In some help tutorials it says you then choose which windows/drive you want to repair but in my case it just goes straight to the repair command prompt.
In the command prompt, whenever I enter in a line off a help tutorial it always says "The path or file specified is not valid".

Please can someone help me, I so hope that I dont have to reinstall windows. I have very important information and documents on my PC.

Help?
Thanks.


----------



## lhuser (Oct 5, 2006)

Hmm, Here's something you can do:

Pop in your CD, and when you're prompted to install XP, or go to recovery console, enter Recovery console.

Next, log in your Windows directory (Usually, there's no password). Then, type in: fixmbr and then, fixboot.

This usually fixes boot. If that doesn't work, boot with any live CD of Linux or a Windows environement that supports NTFS, and then, in your other WinXP machine (If any), copy the folder to a thumb drive (If you have one). Then, go in your HDD, and paste the missing folder. I've never tried that method, so I am not sure if it works.


----------



## SamDept (Sep 2, 2007)

Right I tried the first method. Im not sure what you mean when you say "log in your Windows directory" but anyway I got onto the command prompt and typed in "fixmbr". The following message appear (its a long one);

"** Caution **
This computer appears to have a non-standard or invalid master boot record.
FIXMBR may damage your partition tables if you proceed.
This could cause all the partitions on the current hard disk to become inaccessible.
If you are not having problems accessing your drive, do not continue.
Are you sure you want to write a new MBR?"

I am having problems accessing my hard drive so do I say yes?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi, welcome to TSF :wave:

Have you tried this? http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/XPrepairinstall.htm


----------



## SamDept (Sep 2, 2007)

Eneles, I have tried the XP Repair install on that website. It doesn't work because when it says to "To Repair Install, press ENTER do not choose "To repair a Windows XP installation using the Recovery Console, press R"," I press enter but then it says it should show you your Windows XP installations but it doesn't.


----------



## Vino Rosso (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that message is a good indication that your registry is corrupt.

The M$ site for help is >here<

I would suggest printing this out and carefully working your way through it.


----------



## lhuser (Oct 5, 2006)

SamDept said:


> Right I tried the first method. Im not sure what you mean when you say "log in your Windows directory" but anyway I got onto the command prompt and typed in "fixmbr". The following message appear (its a long one);
> 
> "** Caution **
> This computer appears to have a non-standard or invalid master boot record.
> ...


Let's see...if you did a recent backup, I'd say to try it anyways. Personally, it always prompted me those types of errors, but nothing too drastic happened.


----------



## SamDept (Sep 2, 2007)

Vino_Rosso, on that link you gave me, when I get to Part one, step 5. I enter in the first line (md tmp) and hit enter. An error message then says "The path or file specified is not valid".
Not good.


----------



## lhuser (Oct 5, 2006)

Download and burn this ISO image:
http://www.grab-me.de/public/ubcd411.iso

Then, do a drive diagnostic test. I'd like to rule out a dying drive.


----------



## SamDept (Sep 2, 2007)

Just to double check with you Lhuser. I download that ISO image and burn it onto a CD. Then I put it in my broken PC?


----------



## lhuser (Oct 5, 2006)

Yes. Just make sure you select Burn image to disk.

Then, boot from that CD. IMO, if you have a bad drive, I would start to do a backup. If you don't have a Live CD loading environement, just say it and I'll look for one.


----------



## SamDept (Sep 2, 2007)

Okay but how do I backup my files if I cannot get onto my computer :S


----------



## lhuser (Oct 5, 2006)

That's the thing. You diagnose the drive, if it has any types of error, making it fail, you'll need to do a backup.

Booting from a LiveCD actually will load an operating system into the memory, and usually, will be able to access the drive. From there, you just backup your important stuff, let it be from an external drive or by burning a CD (You need two optical drives)


----------



## SamDept (Sep 2, 2007)

I'll post with updates soon


----------



## lhuser (Oct 5, 2006)

Good.


----------



## SamDept (Sep 2, 2007)

Where can I get a LiveCD from and how much do they cost?


----------



## SamDept (Sep 2, 2007)

Okay, I have pretty much tried every solution to to fix this error and it's just not working...


----------



## Vino Rosso (Aug 31, 2007)

What was the result of the drive tests?

If your drive is failing or you need to reformat, you can remove the drive and try installing it as a slave on another machine. You can then save all your files before reformatting the drive.


----------



## SamDept (Sep 2, 2007)

I am thinking of doing this but it is a little complicated and I cannot be bothered to do it if I can find another way.


----------



## Vino Rosso (Aug 31, 2007)

SamDept said:


> Vino_Rosso, on that link you gave me, when I get to Part one, step 5. I enter in the first line (md tmp) and hit enter. An error message then says "The path or file specified is not valid".
> Not good.


What does the Recovery Console prompt show and before you try typing 'md tmp'?


----------



## SamDept (Sep 2, 2007)

Okay before I type in the 'md tmp' is says;
"Microsoft Windows XP<TM> Recovery Console.
The Recovery Console provides system repair and recovery functionality.
Type EXIT to quit the Recovery Console and restart the computer.
C:\>"

When I type in 'md tmp' next to the 'C:\>' it says "Access is denied".


----------



## Vino Rosso (Aug 31, 2007)

What happens if you type *dir* and press Enter?


----------



## SamDept (Sep 2, 2007)

I type in 'dir' and this message appears;
"Directory of C:\"
At this point I can't type anything as its loading and then this message appears under it;
"An error occurred during directory enumerations".


----------



## Vino Rosso (Aug 31, 2007)

OK, go back to the M$ help page *> here <* BUT do the following for step 5.

Note: There is no md tmp command



> copy c:\windows\system32\config\system c:\windows\temp\system.bak
> copy c:\windows\system32\config\software c:\windows\temp\software.bak
> copy c:\windows\system32\config\sam c:\windows\temp\sam.bak
> copy c:\windows\system32\config\security c:\windows\temp\security.bak
> ...


----------



## SamDept (Sep 2, 2007)

Okay I typed in "copy c:\windows\system32\config\system c:\windows\temp\system.bak" and it said "Access is denied".
Is there any way to login via that recovery console because I think that this is the problem.


----------



## Vino Rosso (Aug 31, 2007)

OK, well it seems like you'll have to try the fixmbr fix suggested earlier but note that it is *highly likely that you will lose some or all of your data*.

You should, as previously advised, try to slave the drive and remove what data you can.


----------



## SamDept (Sep 2, 2007)

Okay ill try the slave and then the fixmbr thing. 
Thanks for all your advice and help.
I'll update you with how it goes.


----------

